# Know any good Cat forums?



## VegasJeff (Apr 23, 2020)

I think this forum is awesome. I was wondering if you guys know any good Cat forums?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 23, 2020)

Joe Exotic.com ? .. just kidding im gonna get in trouble again


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 23, 2020)

It is sort of a big sideline for numerous members! I am proudly owned by a bipolar White Manx!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 23, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Joe Exotic.com ? .. just kidding im gonna get in trouble again


lol i actually copied and pasted that website...


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 23, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Joe Exotic.com ? .. just kidding im gonna get in trouble again


Can you?...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 23, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> Can you?...


Get in trouble?


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 23, 2020)

VegasJeff said:


> I think this forum is awesome. I was wondering if you guys know any good Cat forums?


If you find anyone that knows how to control a cat, please let me know about it...Dilly is totally a house kitty and he still wants to go in and out. (between the rooms with doors)☺ I've become his slave somehow.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 23, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> If you find anyone that knows how to control a cat, please let me know about it...Dilly is totally a house kitty and he still wants to go in and out. (between the rooms with doors)☺ I've become his slave somehow.


Tie a mouse to its tail.. itll stay there for hours


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 23, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get in trouble?


Yea. I was wondering how you got out of it in the first place. Then I'd get some pointers.


----------



## VegasJeff (Apr 26, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> lol i actually copied and pasted that website...



I cut and pasted it too. lol

I just saw the first 2 episodes of the Tiger King this week. The Big Cat people shown on there certainly have some interesting and peculiar lives!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2020)

I LOVE Simon's cat.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 26, 2020)

VegasJeff said:


> I cut and pasted it too. lol
> 
> I just saw the first 2 episodes of the Tiger King this week. The Big Cat people shown on there certainly have some interesting and peculiar lives!


that’s a way to put it.??


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 26, 2020)

My bipolar Manx Snowflake


----------



## VegasJeff (Apr 26, 2020)

I looked around at a few cat forums and signed up for the forums at thecatsite.com. I thought it had the most interesting articles and posts of the couple of forums I looked at. I'm using the same username over there. Also, I noticed their site appears to use the same forum software as this one.


----------

